# {Suche] Dedicated Server von Games aller Art



## Sharidan (21. Februar 2017)

Nabend zusammen

Doofe frage, kennt jemand ne Seite wo vielleicht eine große Übersicht vorhanden ist welche Spiele Dedicated Server dabei haben.
Intersannt für mich wären vor allem auch Strategie Spiele die sowas evtl. Anbieten. 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Lg 
Chris


----------



## EX-Buzz (22. Februar 2017)

Suchst du sowas hier? Kumpel hat dort seinen Space Engeeniers Server, ist zufrieden, Verfügbarkeit und Support sind in Ordnung

Produkte | nitrado.net


----------



## Sharidan (22. Februar 2017)

Grüß dich Buzz

Ne ich suche keine Server zu mieten, hab mich da wohl unglücklich ausgedrückt. 
Mein Ziel bzw. Wunsch ist es auf einem meiner Rechner der im Grunde nutzlos rumsteht nen kleinen Gameserver zu Installieren.Darum bin ich auf der Suche nach Dedicated Server Versionen von Games, die ich Lokal Installieren kann und dort dann drüber Zocken möchte. 
Und da wäre es eben schön wenn es irgendwo ne Liste gäbe etc. von Spielen die sowas unterstützen, und im Speziellen eben auch Taktik Spiele bzw. Strategie Spiele.

Lg
Chris


----------



## Kusanar (22. Februar 2017)

Also immerhin für Steam-Games scheint es eine halbwegs gepflegte Liste zu geben, vielleicht hilft das auch schon ein wenig:

Dedicated Servers List - Valve Developer Community


----------



## DataDino (22. Februar 2017)

Bei dem Tool Linux Gameserver Managers gibt es noch eine Liste, wo noch einige andere vertreten sind. Mit Hilfe der Seite lassen sich unter Linux die Server auch sehr leicht installieren.

Home | Linux Game Server Managers


----------



## Sharidan (22. Februar 2017)

Guten Abend

Vielen Dank, ja genau an sowas dachte ich dabei   Werd ich mal durch schauen welche Spiele ich davon Besitze, damit ich  den Ded. Server nutzen kann.

Vielen Vielen Dank  

Lg
Chris


----------

